# Space Hulk: Brother Captain's Wargear



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

A Space Hulk Emerges from the warp in the theta section only 2 systems away from Baal. The blood angels immediately responded, sending the a company from the first chapter to investigate. Upon arrival at the hulk the Tech priests begin their analysis. The are receiving a beacon from the mass... ad-mist the many other signals they find one that rings true... it is an ident sig from a lost space ship... the Imperial Legion

The Imperial Legion has been missing for 1137 years, it was lost to the warp after being ambushed by chaos raiders. The Imperial Legion was considered a treasure ship, for it not only carried a brother captain but 134 astartes and some of the chapter's most valuable war gear, some of which were one of a kind. The Imperial Legion was armed but not intended for combat, rather it was a large carrier to move the chapter's assets to the front lines and then deploy battle barges from its docks, and then Thunderhawks from those battle barges. The Imperial Legion is so large it is more a mobile space station than a ship. now it is coated and a mass of other ships wreckage and fused metal.... the ship is unrecognizable, but you must investigate.


All: You are members of the blood angels first company. You are terminators, and you will be teleported onto the ship as well as other squads, 5 squads in all, but you will be so far apart from each other you can not rely on the other squads for backup.

her are the load outs available:

powersword and storm bolter - Sergent 1 avail.
storm bolter chain fist 1 avail
assault cannon power fist -1 avail
heavy flamer power fist -1 avail
thunder hammer storm shield - 1 avail
storm bolter power fist + one war gear(with approval) unlimited avail

Name:
Age: (200-450)
Personality:
Load out:
history:



You are all terminators and as such your valor is beyond question, but part of your history i want you to mention a flaw your character has. an instance when he broke in combat or made a terrible mistake. everyone has a past no one is perfect, save the emperor. 

same rules as everyone else. no god moding, i can change the story if need be, at least one post a week, 5 sentences.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Err, a few questions.

Is this before the Horus Heresy? Just 1000 astartes is roughly the size of the Blood Angels Chapter, if they'd lost that many I doubt very much whether they would still exist in 40k.

4 Battle Barges? Even a Ramilies Starfort can only dock Battle Barges, It doesn't have hangars for them, and a Ramilies Starfort is one of the largest, mobile Spacecraft in the Imperiums arsenal.

Other than those fluff points, seems quite interesting, what do you mean by the "+ one wargear"?


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

you are right that is a bit much... i will tone it down some..


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, that seems better, but what is the + one wargear? I'm still a little confused as to the meaning of this


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Another thing to note is the distinct difference between a 'Space Hulk' and a 'Ship'.

A space hulk is a mass of multiple ships/wrecks/debris/rock/etc that has been fused together at random through the strange tides of the warp. Some ships might be intact; others are only pieces and parts, while others are literally melded together like hot wax.

Your ship "Imperial Legion" could be one of 50+ in the twisted body of the hulk (thus allowing the entire mass of the hulk to be much larger than a single ship). Now depending on how deep within the hulk the "Imperial Legion" rests... even getting to the lost and famed ship is a journey all on its own!


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

you can pull any wargear from any book that lists wargear for humans. but nothing too powerful. example auspex..... not too powerful. refractor field... medium powerful, displacer field very powerful..


----------

